# Wonders of the Monsoon (Documentary)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I came across this cool BBC documentary called Wonders of the Monsoon. I just started watching the first episode and am enjoying it very much thus far. Thought I'd share it here for those who haven't heard of or sen it.

interesting clip from it





I downloaded all the episodes via https://kickass.to/wonders-of-the-monsoon-tv45109/
Always best to start at the beginning but I have only been able to find 1 full episode on youtube. I will keep an eye out for the others. In the meantime here is part 2






here is the site for it: BBC Two - Wonders of the Monsoon


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

That clip.... was surprisingly disturbing... :O


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I`d have to agree. Weird thing is it seems that leech was designed to eat only worms. Truly some strange critters on the planet lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah who knows what it preyed on previous to that.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I stopped paying for my VPN... Getting a region error right now. Any free alternatives to bypass?

It's not illegal in any way whatsoever, so I feel comfortable asking. Am truly interested in watching this doc.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldnt find anything that could be played in this region. I dont get that region crap with shows like this, just like when i try to watch certain vids on youtube that are based in the states on the Discovery network...can`t be played here.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Copyright issues. It's not that they don't want to expand their horizons, they're just not willing to pay extra for that to be possible.

The nice part is, is that it's not piracy to change your IP to "disguise" your location so that downloading freely available media in one region but not another becomes a reality.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Most of the free ones are a pain and go down all the time. Imo it's worth the $5 a month to not have to deal with any of those pesky restrictions


----------

